# Lake George



## kimberley8 (Oct 1, 2015)

Looking for Oct. 16 -18....anyone have any ideas?


----------



## joewillie12 (Oct 1, 2015)

kimberley8 said:


> Looking for Oct. 16 -18....anyone have any ideas?


 I was up there 30 years ago and really enjoyed Lake George and the Adirondacks area. We stayed at the Georgian resort. Great views is what I remember. Love to return someday. Good luck.... are there any TS up there?


----------



## kimberley8 (Oct 1, 2015)

There are a couple t/s up there...was hoping someone had something available. Used to go every weekend a few years back, but got away from it. Beautiful area.


----------



## kimberley8 (Oct 4, 2015)

Still looking for Lake George Oct. 15 -18 - 2 bedroom


----------



## kimberley8 (Oct 11, 2015)

*Booked...thank you*

Lodges at Cresthaven


----------



## joewillie12 (Oct 11, 2015)

kimberley8 said:


> Lodges at Cresthaven


 That place looks really nice. Checked it out on trip advisor and not many negatives. I might look at it for next year. Have a great time!


----------



## LMD (Oct 13, 2015)

*Lodges at Cresthaven*

There is a week sitting on RCI week with check-in of Oct 25th for 7 TPU
We stayed at this resort in 2008- loved it!!


----------



## joewillie12 (Oct 13, 2015)

LMD said:


> There is a week sitting on RCI week with check-in of Oct 25th for 7 TPU
> We stayed at this resort in 2008- loved it!!


 Thanks for the info. Way to cold for this Florida wimp.


----------

